# Can Sweaters Be Altered?



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

I am generally dissatisfied with the size of sweaters (too much fabric around the mid section). I would like to get them taken in from under the armhole to the bottom of the garment. 

Has anyone ever done this? Is it advisable?


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

I had the same question once and asked a friend who is a great knitter. According to her most can be altered but some such as a 360 degree knit can not. There is a major problem in that if you pay for the changes it might cost as much as the original sweater price. So your only alternatives to a major cash outlay is to have your knitter as a very close and good hearted friend. 
To answer your question more briefly: maybe.


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

It cannot be "cut" and re-sewn by machine?


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Sweaters cannot be altered without obvious marks left behind. However, you will find this a minor problem as a couple of years will alter you to fit the sweater quite nicely. In tracking relatively minor increases in weight compared to rather major increases in girth, I have realized I will soon resemble one of the old 45 rpm records. Have another glass of zinfandel and wait for the sweaters to come to you...


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

johnnyblazini said:


> It cannot be "cut" and re-sewn by machine?


No. The parts of the sweater (assuming it's piece knitted) are knitted separately, not cut from one large knitted sheet like a shirt, and then knitted together. I'm not even sure how a knitter could reduce the size of the pieces since if the direction of the knitting isn't parallel to the desired "cut", it's not possible to just take out a few rows, so to speak. And, of course, some sweaters, like ski sweaters are knitted on circular needles so there's not any seams to work with in the first place.


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

cdavant said:


> Sweaters cannot be altered without obvious marks left behind. However, you will find this a minor problem as a couple of years will alter you to fit the sweater quite nicely. In tracking relatively minor increases in weight compared to rather major increases in girth, I have realized I will soon resemble one of the old 45 rpm records. Have another glass of zinfandel and wait for the sweaters to come to you...


Very comforting...


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

wgb said:


> No. The parts of the sweater (assuming it's piece knitted) are knitted separately, not cut from one large knitted sheet like a shirt, and then knitted together. I'm not even sure how a knitter could reduce the size of the pieces since if the direction of the knitting isn't parallel to the desired "cut", it's not possible to just take out a few rows, so to speak. And, of course, some sweaters, like ski sweaters are knitted on circular needles so there's not any seams to work with in the first place.


That is a very insightful explanation. Thank you.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

johnnyblazini said:


> It cannot be "cut" and re-sewn by machine?


As long as a sweater has a side seam (or preferably two) that can be cut, serged and resewn it's not a huge deal. $50-100 should cover it from a decent seamster/seamstress/seamperson.

With one side seam there's a limit to how much can be taken in, but a few inches won't be a problem in most cases.

BTW I don't know where wgb is getting his info. It's simply incorrect (again, as long as a sweater has at least one side seam).


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

Now Im truly confused...


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

There would be no confusion of you simply buy a sweater that fits right (if such a thing exists) and simply save your alteration budget for some other project.


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

Country Irish said:


> There would be no confusion of you simply buy a sweater that fits right (if such a thing exists) and simply save your alteration budget for some other project.


There isn't such a thing in the premium categories in which we shop... It seems that all sweaters retailing at 300$+ are not made for the athletic male...


----------



## Isaac Mickle (Nov 28, 2006)

For $300 I bet you could commission a sweater from one of the nice young ladies who gather at the local


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

> BTW I don't know where wgb is getting his info. It's simply incorrect (again, as long as a sweater has at least one side seam).


My wife. I must have mis-stated the question to her. My apologies.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

" It seems that all sweaters retailing at 300$+ are not made for the athletic male..."

While I personally don't for in for the high end sweaters or even most sweaters as a general item for purchase I have to agree that they don't usually fit well. My beef is that they vary so much from maker to maker and year to year that they are a real hassle to try to figure out. 
HOWEVER, for an athletic build I found that I have fairly good luck with mainstream stores like Banana Republic and also with some South American hand knits. The problem with the later is that the arms are often short! This does not mean that I have many of either.


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

Country Irish said:


> " It seems that all sweaters retailing at 300$+ are not made for the athletic male..."
> 
> While I personally don't for in for the high end sweaters or even most sweaters as a general item for purchase I have to agree that they don't usually fit well. My beef is that they vary so much from maker to maker and year to year that they are a real hassle to try to figure out.
> HOWEVER, for an athletic build I found that I have fairly good luck with mainstream stores like Banana Republic and also with some South American hand knits. The problem with the later is that the arms are often short! This does not mean that I have many of either.


I just have a kind of "lust" for loro piana or cucinelli... But the Banana Republic suggestion is a good one...

I wish Zegna Z made more casual wear...


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

johnnyblazini said:


> I just have a kind of "lust" for loro piana or cucinelli... But the Banana Republic suggestion is a good one...
> 
> I wish Zegna Z made more casual wear...


I was at the Loro Piana store in Chicago over the weekend, and they do have a custom sweater program. You can choose from about 100 sweater fabrics and 3 seater styles. Cost was $500+ with the + depending on the fabric.


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

A couple years ago I bought a beautiful Jhane Barnes crewneck sweater at the thrifts. Size large and I take a medium. I had a local tailor take in the sides and the shoulder seam. I cannot recall how much this job cost (not too much I don't think) but the sweater still didn't fit the way I would have liked. So to answere your question I wouldn't go there.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm surprised no one has come up with the old standard of selective shrinkage with a wool or cashmere sweater; Just wet the areas you want smaller, then go at it with a hair dryer, or even toss it in the clothes dryer. It goes without saying to go slowly and cautiously, but I have had good success in making sweaters fit as though made to measure.


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

Taxler said:


> I was at the Loro Piana store in Chicago over the weekend, and they do have a custom sweater program. You can choose from about 100 sweater fabrics and 3 seater styles. Cost was $500+ with the + depending on the fabric.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

rip said:


> I'm surprised no one has come up with the old standard of selective shrinkage with a wool or cashmere sweater; Just wet the areas you want smaller, then go at it with a hair dryer, or even toss it in the clothes dryer. It goes without saying to go slowly and cautiously, but I have had good success in making sweaters fit as though made to measure.


That is an interesting idea. I will attempt to use it...


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

rip said:


> I'm surprised no one has come up with the old standard of selective shrinkage with a wool or cashmere sweater; Just wet the areas you want smaller, then go at it with a hair dryer, or even toss it in the clothes dryer. It goes without saying to go slowly and cautiously, but I have had good success in making sweaters fit as though made to measure.


The only way cashmere and wool fibers can be shrunk is by partially or completely ruining them. This might be acceptable on a $60 shetland, but I think most people will want to think twice before doing it to a $600 cashmere.

To the other poster, alteration of shoulder seams on a sweater is far more complicated than taking in a side seam, and often results in unsatisfactory fit and drape.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

FrankDC said:


> The only way cashmere and wool fibers can be shrunk is by partially or completely ruining them. This might be acceptable on a $60 shetland, but I think most people will want to think twice before doing it to a $600 cashmere.
> 
> To the other poster, alteration of shoulder seams on a sweater is far more complicated than taking in a side seam, and often results in unsatisfactory fit and drape.


And I would certainly counsel them to think twice, even three times before atempting it, and try it out on the $60 sweater first; my experience is that it can be (carefully) done on even an expensive sweater with no damage to the fabric.


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> To the other poster, alteration of shoulder seams on a sweater is far more complicated than taking in a side seam, and often results in unsatisfactory fit and drape.


I was only interested in the side seams...


----------

